# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Reinhard ist tot

## RuStra

Leider wieder eine traurige Nachricht:
Ich habe vom Schwiegersohn von Reinhard Schwabe die Mitteilung bekommen, dass Reinhard gestern verstorben ist.
Und wieder muss ein Versterben in den Zusammenhang der Folgen einer Prostatakrebs-Erkrankung inkl. der therapeutischen Bemühungen gestellt werden. 
Reinhard, im Forum lange Jahre als Reinhardo bekannt, kämpfte bereits seit 2001 gg. den PK. Seine meist kritischen, gut geschriebenen Beiträge haben die Diskussionslandschaft immer belebt, auch wenn man nicht immer seiner Meinung sein musste. 
Rudolf

----------


## Michi1

Wenn es auch eine traurige Nachricht ist ich lese aus der Nachricht das er mit PK und therapeutischen Maßnahmen noch 15 Jahre hatte. Auf mich selbst bezogen wäre das fast schon Optimal. Entschuldigung das ich so reagiere.

----------


## uwes2403

> Und wieder muss ein Versterben in den Zusammenhang der Folgen einer Prostatakrebs-Erkrankung inkl. der therapeutischen Bemühungen gestellt werden. 
> Rudolf


Das Versterben ist traurig, diesen Satz verstehe ich allerdings nicht - es sei denn, Du wüsstest Einzelheiten, die darauf hindeuten, dass der Todesfall auf Grund einer Therapie gegen PK eintrat.
Denn wenn ich das richtige Profil gefunden habe, dann war Reinhard 85 Jahre alt, da kommen evtl. auch andere Ursachen in Frage.

Wie dem auch sei...er möge seinen Frieden gefunden haben.

Uwe

----------


## lumberjack

Mein Beileid.

Jack




> Seine meist kritischen, gut geschriebenen Beiträge haben die Diskussionslandschaft immer belebt, auch wenn man nicht immer seiner Meinung sein musste. 
> Rudolf


Rudolf, besser kann man es nicht formulieren. Ich habe seine Beiträge und auch Lebensweisheiten zwar kritisch betrachtet, aber immer gerne gelesen.
In besonderer Erinnerung habe ich sein Zitat "Nichts ist wie es ist, sondern alles ist wie es wird" (...)

----------


## spertel

Danke, Reinhard....

.....für den Scharfsinn und den "Ärger", den du hier häufig verbreitet hast. 

Ich habe mich stets köstlich amüsiert, wie sich einige Herren an diesem zähen und streitbaren Prostata-Rentner, der nie unter die Gürtellinie ging, die Zähne ausgebissen haben.

Diese verkeimte Republik der angepassten Ja-Sager, Filzsohlenhengste und von "political-correctness"-Gesalbten hat nun eine kritische und unangepasste Stimme weniger; ich selbst habe ihn als stets höflichen und freundlichen Zeitgenossen in der Selbsthilfe Berlin kennenlernen dürfen.

So bleibt er in Erinnerung, und er wird dort, wo er nun ist, weiter alle zur Weissglut treiben, die ihm nicht gewachsen sind.

Ein letzter Gruss and see you in heaven.......

Reinhard

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, lieber Spertel,
ich war einer von jenen, die sich über Reinardo regelmässig geärgert haben,
z.B. mit diesem Satz in Beitrag #4 zu meinem nun schon über vier Jahre alten Blog:



> Der PSA-Wert verliert bei hohem Gleason daher an Aussagekraft


Der Satz war zwar falsch, hat mich aber auf den Kern der PSA gestossen, das Konzept der Verdoppelungszeit.
So hat mir Reinardo mit vielen, auch mit falschen Aussagen geholfen, den PCa zu verstehen.

Doch halt? War das alles falsch?
Reinardo hat immerhin die Primärdiagnose um 15 Jahre überlebt
und zudem ein hohes Alter erreicht. Was er gedacht und sich angetan hat,
kann so falsch nicht gewesen sein.


Danke Reinardo, für's querdenken.
Hvielemi/ Konrad



@Ralf:
Kannst Du bitte das harsche "gesperrt" in Reinardos Profil entfernen?
Er richtet nun keine Kontroverse mehr an.

----------


## Hartmut S

Tut mir leid um Reinardo  (Reinhard)
Wir kannten uns persönlich, und hatten Kontakt in Spanien, wo er oft war. (130 Km entfernt von uns).
Einige Freunde (insbesondere Harald) fanden es nicht gut. Sie waren Todfeinde daher habe ich nicht zu viel Wind darum gemacht.
Reinhard war sehr direkt, und war leider nicht so humorvoll wie ich.
Ich habe auch sehr viele pers. Emails von ihm erhalten, die die nicht immer meiner Auffassung entsprachen. Ich werde die nun nicht mehr löschen.
Er hat mich /uns aber akzeptiert, deshalb entferne ich mein Avatar nun einmal nicht.
Die Angehörigen werden es verstehen, und werden niemal böse auf mich sein.

Ruhe in Frieden ,lieber Reinhard!

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Tut mir leid um Reinardo.
> Einige Freunde (insbesondere H...) fanden es nicht gut. Sie waren Todfeinde ...


Lass ruhen, lieber Hartmut,
"Todfeinde" ist kein passendes Wort in einem Nachruf.
Der eine kann nicht mehr schreiben, wir gedenken seiner ohne Bitternis.
Der andere will seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr schreiben.
Nun ist Frieden.

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh ja.
Bitte entschuldigt meine Wortwahl!

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## wassermann

> Danke, Reinhard....
> 
> .....für den Scharfsinn und den "Ärger", den du hier häufig verbreitet hast. 
> 
> Ich habe mich stets köstlich amüsiert, wie sich einige Herren an diesem zähen und streitbaren Prostata-Rentner, der nie unter die Gürtellinie ging, die Zähne ausgebissen haben.
> 
> Diese verkeimte Republik der angepassten Ja-Sager, Filzsohlenhengste und von "political-correctness"-Gesalbten hat nun eine kritische und unangepasste Stimme weniger; ich selbst habe ihn als stets höflichen und freundlichen Zeitgenossen in der Selbsthilfe Berlin kennenlernen dürfen.


Ruhe er in Frieden! Ich stimme dir zu, Spertel, er war streitbar und zäh, sicher auch unangepasst, aber seine oft selbstherrlichen und jede ihm gegenüber kritische Stimme abkanzelnde Haltung war nicht immer leicht zu schlucken. Schön, dass er es so gemacht hat, aber auch schön, dass man sich ihm entgegenstellen konnte (oder auch "musste"). Ich bin sicher, dass du Recht hast mit deiner Einschätzung des realen "Reinhards", aber der Reinhardo war schwer zu verkraften und hat auch - vielleicht ungewollt - so manche falsche Fährte gelegt. Deine kühl-analytische Haltung fehlte ihm wohl.  Es sei ihm verziehen und Hut ab vor seiner (Über)lebensleistung!
Gruß
Wassermann

PS: Was ist eine "verkeimte Republik"?

----------


## spertel

Keinesfalls hatte ich die Absicht, unseren ehemaligen Mitstreiter heilig zu sprechen, um damit subtil seine Sperrung zu kritisieren, die im Interesse dieses Forum wahrscheinlich unvermeidlich gewesen ist.

Sicherlich war er ein äusserst schwieriger Charakter und für manchen Zeitgenossen schwer verdaulich; seine systemkritischen Anmerkungen waren jedoch keineswegs abwegig, hier aber wenig dienlich. Dass er auch noch in anderen Foren unterwegs gewesen ist war mir bisher auch nicht bekannt. Amüsant war er trotzdem..........

Ich belasse es einmal dabei; möge er in Frieden ruhen und vor allem Frieden mit sich selbst finden.

@Wassermann

Auf die Beantwortung der Zusatzfrage werde ich an dieser Stelle verzichten, da dieses Thema an dieser Stelle ebenso überflüssig wäre, wie Reinardo´s Thesen zu den Vorzügen der DHB.

Gute Nacht.......

----------


## Harald_1933

Reinhard hat seinem Schwiegersohn eine Aufstellung von den Menschen hinterlassen, die nach seinem möglicherweisen raschen Ableben über seinen Tod informiert werden sollten. Wenige Stunden nach Rudolfs Forumshinweis über Reinhards Heimgang hatte ich ein sehr langes emotionales Telefonat mit dem Schwiegersohn. 




> Dass er auch noch in anderen Foren unterwegs gewesen ist war mir bisher auch nicht bekannt.


Moin Reinhard,

dem ist so, und in unzähligen seiner bemerkenswerten Beiträge in diversen Foren hatte er, wenn es um die Beratung eines vom PCa betroffenen Mannes ging, ständig auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht.

http://www.krebs-forum-lazarus.ch/WB...-im-Lazarus-2/

Und -* hier* - weist Reinhard weiter unten darauf hin, dass er Mitglied beim:

http://www.bnfpk.de/startseite.html ist.

Unser sehr freundschalftliches Verhältnis war von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt.

Unvergessen das Abenteuer Lütjensee in Sachen DNA-Zytometrie:

http://magazin.prostatakrebs-bps.de/files/BPS_Magazin_03_2008.pdf#page=21&view=FitB

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren häufiger mit Reinhards Frau Gisela nach Berlin telefoniert, während er selbst in Spanien weilte. Manchmal meinte sie am Anfang des Telefonates fast scherzhaft: "Was er den nun wieder ausgefressen?"

Nun ja, unser gutes von unzähligen ausgetauschten E-Mails garniertes Verhältnis bekam schon mal einen Dämpfer, wie -* hier* - nachzulesen.

Dennoch:

Ich werde Reinhard ein ehrendes Andenken bewahren. Möge er im Himmel über Berlin die endgültige Ruhe finden, die ihm wegen seiner schier unerschöpflichen Energie zur Kritik hier und da auf Erden versagt blieb.

----------


## Hans-J.

Erschüttert,

diese Nachricht hat auch mich betroffen. Egal, wie er formulierte, seine klare Aussagen zeugten von Zivilcourage. Seine Denkanstöße zum kritischen Hinterfragen anstatt im Mainstream mitzuschwimmen erforderten mehr Mut, denn sie sorgten auch für Widersprüche.

Seine eigene Meinung zur DHB hat er im Zeitablauf auch kritisch hinterfragt und spät auch erkannt und als möglichen Fehler eingeräumt.
Daraus sollte niemand etwas Ableiten, denn die DHB nach Leibowitz war vor 15 Jahren fast unantastbar hier im Forum.

Hier jedoch hat er unzweifelhaft Recht nach Studium wissenschaftlicher Recherchen im Zeitablauf:

 Zitat von *Reinardo* 
*Der PSA-Wert verliert bei hohem Gleason daher an Aussagekraft*   

Ich wünsche Ihm "Ruhe in Frieden" und seinen Angehörigen mein Beileid.

Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Seine eigene Meinung zur DHB hat er im Zeitablauf auch kritisch hinterfragt und spät auch erkannt und als möglichen Fehler eingeräumt


Wieso das? 
Teil der DHB sind AHT und ADT, und die haben ihm jahrelang geholfen. 
Etwas Übertherapie vielleicht, aber rückblickend doch bestimmt kein Fehler!




> Hier jedoch hat er unzweifelhaft Recht nach Studium wissenschaftlicher Recherchen im Zeitablauf:
> 
>  Zitat von *Reinardo* 
> *Der PSA-Wert verliert bei hohem Gleason daher an Aussagekraft*


Das ist und bleibt Unsinn: 
Nur in allerseltensten Fällen produziert ein GS8, 9 oder 10 gar kein PSA.
Gibt es wohl auch mal bei GS6.
Wenn der Krebs auch nur knapp messbar PSA sezerniert, gilt immer noch
die Verdoppelungszeit, mit der das Wachstum des Krebses sehr
gut beschrieben wird, insbesondere zur Verlaufs- und Therapiekontrolle.

Mit diesem Irrtum hat sich Reinardo zwar überhaupt nicht geschadet, 
aber wir sollten gerade diesen nicht in dem Kanon der heiligen Kühe
aufnehmen, sondern rasch vergessen.

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Mir wird empört mitgeteilt, Reinardo sei unvergesslich.
Ja klar, das meine ich auch und füge daher *fett* folgende Korrektur ein:



> Mit diesem Irrtum hat sich Reinardo zwar überhaupt nicht geschadet, 
> aber wir sollten gerade diesen *Unsinn* nicht in dem Kanon der heiligen Kühe
> aufnehmen, sondern rasch vergessen.


Natürlich sollten wir nicht Reinardo vergessen, sondern diese Fehlmeinung, 
die er übernommen hatte von 'gescheiten' Männern, die halt die Dynamik des
Krebswachstums nicht kapieren (wollen).
Der von Hans zitierte Beitrag von Reinardo ist ansonsten eine weit vorausschauende
Beschreibung dessen, was ich mittlerweile über Jahre [1] erlebt habe, insbesondere,
 was die hohe Aggressivität bei hohem Gleason-Score in späteren Zeiten angeht.


Reinardos Pleite mit Prolia hab ich mir gemerkt: Keine Therapien auf Vorrat!
Und Olivenöl steht als einziges Öl in meiner Küche.

Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Konrad,*
ich bin da ziemlich nahe bei dir, aber so ganz möchte ich es auch nicht stehen lassen. Sicher ist, dass in den allermeisten Fällen der PSA Wert auch in späten Stadien die Ausbreitung und die Progression wiederspiegelt. Leider ist es aber nicht immer so, was auch unbestritten sein dürfte. Reinardo und auch Hans-Jürgen sind der Meinung, dass jede Art von Hormontherapie in diesen Sonderfall _"Hohe Progression mit niedrigen PSA Werten"_ mündet, was sicher Unsinn ist.

Grundsätzlich denke ich, muss man zwei Fälle unterscheiden, nämlich erstmal de novo Gleason 8-10 Erkrankung und der Ausgans-PSA Wert bei Primärdiagnose. Hier hat sich gezeigt, dass gerade *niedrige PSA Werte prognostisch ungünstig sind*:



Allerdings sind davon nur sehr wenige Männer betroffen (knapp 9% der Gleason 8-10 Patienten). Die Betroffenen sollten sich aber um multimodale Kombinationstherapien bemühen, was aktuell in der Praxis noch verbesserungsfähig wäre.


Der andere Fall ist die totale Androgenunabhängigkeit, wie sie sich nach längerer Therapiedauer entwickeln kann  nicht muss! Hier spielt der Gleason Wert keine Rolle mehr. Androgenunabhängigkeit bedeutet aber nicht Androgenrezeptorunabhängigkeit, weshalb der PSA Wert auch in diesen Stadien meist noch recht gut das Krankheitsgeschehen widerspiegelt. Und natürlich gibt es auch hier Männer, bei denen sich eine Erkrankung ausbildet die nicht nur androgen(rezeptor)unabhäng, sondern auch PSA negativ ist. Meist stellen sich irgendwelche Mischformen ein, was bedeutet, die PSA Entwicklung spiegelt nicht mehr exakt die Krankheitsprogression wider. Hier *können ergänzende Blutmarker prognostische Relevanz erreichen.* Leider existieren selten therapeutische Optionen für diese Fälle, so dass man sie auch nicht regelmäßig erhebt. Bildgebende Verfahren dominieren die Diagnostik, was, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht schlecht ist.

Reinardos Wirken war getrieben von dogmatischer Systemkritik. Ich glaube, er hat sich selbst mehr in Weißglut versetzt, wie seine Gesprächspartner. Möge er jetzt seinen Frieden gefunden haben.

----------


## Hvielemi

Es geht immer noch um diesen Satz:
_
 Zitat von Reinardo 
Der PSA-Wert verliert bei hohem Gleason daher an Aussagekraft 
_

PSA-Werte zu zufälligen Zeitpunkten haben KEINE Aussagekraft.
Wir sterben nicht an einem PSA-Wert, sondern daran, dass der Krebs wächst,
und zwar mit gleichbleibender Verdoppelungszeit.

Aussagekräftig kann also nur die Verdoppelunggszeit des PSA sein.
Die sagt mehr aus, als das Gleason-Score. Wen kümmert ein
krass entdifferenzierter GS10-Tumor, wenn der langsam wächst?
Ein GS6-Tumor hingegen, der schnell wächst, bringt seinen Gastgeber um.

Beliebige andere quantifizierbare Krebsmarker werden ebenfalls 
nichts anderes tun als der PSA: Sie nehmen mit zunehmendem
Krebsvolumen zu, egal auf welchem Niveau, aber mit konstanter VZ.

Nun eine Spekulation: Tumoren mit kürzerer VZ sind weniger stabil
und neigen daher darüberhinaus auch mehr zur Metastasierung
Hat aber noch niemand untersucht, einfach, weil es zu einfach ist.

Diese Bedauernswerten in Spalte 1 sind nicht an tiefem PSA gestorben,
sondern daran, dass ihr Krebs schneller gewachsen ist. Das wird sich
in der PSA-VZ darstellen lassen, egal, wie viele Stellen vor oder nach
dem Komma.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
geht zwar in die Richtung nur level of evidence 4 als Basis da erscheint mir *CONCLUSIONS*


 In patients with Gleason grade 810 disease, a proportion of these tumours are so poorly differentiated that they produce relatively little PSA. Patients with high-grade, low-PSA tumours had less favourable outcomes than many of those with higher PSA levels.

etwas Klärungs / Erklärungsbedürftig.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Diese Bedauernswerten in Spalte 1 sind nicht an tiefem PSA gestorben, sondern daran, dass ihr Krebs schneller gewachsen ist. Das wird sich in der PSA-VZ darstellen lassen, egal, wie viele Stellen vor oder nach dem Komma.


*Nein Konrad*, bis sich ein pT3b Setting bzw. Fernmetastasen gebildet haben, müssen schon sehr viele Verdopplungszeiten aka. Progression zusammengekommen sein. Wenn danach der PSA Wert erst 2.5ng/ml erreicht hat, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass dieser Marker für das Beurteilen der Progression bzw. eines Therapieerfolges ungeeignet ist. Es irritiert mich etwas, dass du das abstreitest.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es irritiert mich etwas, dass du das abstreitest.


Krebs ist aggressiv, wenn er rasch wächst, sich also rasch verdoppelt.
Der PSA dieser Patienten mit nur 2.5ng/ml wird ebenso dem Tumorvolumen folgen,
wie jener von Patienten im gleichen Staging mit 25 oder 250ng/ml.
Somit hat der PSA bzw. die PSA-VZ für jeden dieser Patienten dieselbe Vorhersage:
Die Zeit, in der sich das Tumorvolumen verdoppelt, vervierfacht, verachtfacht...
Auch Halbwertszeiten unter Therapie werden sich ähnlich verhalten.

Traurig, dass wir Reinardos querdenkerische Sicht nicht erfragen können.
Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## gerhard29

Das mit Reinardo ist so eine Sache. Er hatte seine eigene Meinung und ist seinen Weg gegangen. Ob richtig oder falsch, weiß keiner. Darüber zu diskutieren bringt nichts..  Ob bei seinem Alter der PCA letztendlich ausschlaggebend war, weiß keiner. Nur soviel, irgendwann müssen wir alle gehen. 

Zur PSA-Enrwickling: Verdoppelungszeit hin, Verdoppelungszeit her. Tatsache ist, dass sich der Bewohner bei jedem anders verhält. Ich lebe "Gott sei Dank" seit Januar 2010 mit intermittierender HB ganz gut. Ohne Wert auf Verdoppelungszeiten zu legen.... Man kann sich auch verrückt machen mit wöchentlichen PSA-Messungen.
Das ist meine Meinung und ich möchte damit niemand angreifen oder gar verletzen.
Viele Grüße

----------


## Harald_1933

*Trauerfeier für Reinardo
*
für Reinhard Schwabe * 19. Februar 1932  -  + 06. Juni 2016

findet die Trauerfeier am Donnerstag, dem 30. Juni 2016 um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Friedhof   in Much - *hier* -  statt.

Anschließend erfolgt die Urnenbeisetzung

*"Menschen treten in unser Leben und begleiten uns eine Weile. Einige bleiben für immer, denn sie hinterlassen Spuren in unseren Herzen"
*
Ein letzter Gruß

Harald

----------

